# Dark Base 700 Fan Setup



## fykDice (25. Juli 2018)

Hey

Habe mir für mein Case folgendes überlegt:

Aktuell: ca 75 grad GPU (1080ti Strix) Peak; 70 grad 8700k
Lüfter Aktuell: 2 Front (1x1000, 1x1600 RPM),
1 Rear (1600 RPM) (am Case Terminal angeschlossen, drehen mit max. 1000RPM auf Automatisch)
CPU Dark Rock Pro 4 an Mainboard angeschlossen

Ziel:
<70grad GPU, <65grad Prozessor
Lüfter: 2 Front wie gehabt, aber noch einer am Boden (1600RPM)
1 Rear wie gehabt, aber noch einer in der Decke/Top (1600 RPM)

Evtl wird auch einfach nur der 1000er in der Front mit dem 1600er ersetzt damit die Lüfter auch automatisch höher drehen können (nicht nur auf Stufe 3 durch das Frontpanel am Case geregelt). Man kann auch die Front Lüfter im performance und die Rear Lüfter im Silent Mode ansteuern zwecks Überdruck.. gute Idee?

Frage: wird der Staub im Case zunehmen? Ist die Lüfter Verteilung gut? Sind die Temperatur-Ziele realistisch? 

 Bei dem Front-Boden-Lüfter dachte ich mir das es ganz gut sei wenn die Grafikarte etwas frische Luft angesaugt bekommt, immerhin bedient sie sich sonst nur von den Frontlüftern.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Juli 2018)

Den beten Airflow erzielt man indem man in der Front 2 oder wenn möglich 3 Lüfter einbaut die kalte Luft von aussen ansaugen. Dann einen der hinten oben die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse absaugt. Ein Lüfter oben der ebenfalls warme Luft absaugt ist ordentlich, jedoch in deinem Fall eher schwer da dein Gehäuse sofern ich es richtig im Kopf habe einen geschlossenen Deckel hat. Ein Lüfter im Boden ist meiner Ansicht nach totaler Quatsch und auch in verschiedenen Tests hat der keine besseren Temperaturen bewirkt.  Da ist einfach viel zu wenig Ansaugfläche vorhanden.  Ich würde eher mal schauen ob der CPU Kühler nicht das Problem ist oder die RPM der Lüfter am Kühlblock, wobei der DRP4 ein sehr guter Kühler ist. 

Um was für eine CPU handelt es sich denn?


----------



## fykDice (25. Juli 2018)

Um Intel 8700K nicht overclocked

Doch am letzten Lüfterplatz oben an die Decke kommt noch einer hin da sind auch Luftschlitze.
Dann sind es aber 2 hinten und 2 vorne, sollte man vorne nicht mehr haben? Kann nur noch einen am Boden einsetzen
Kann mir vorstellen das der am Boden ebenfalls gut lüften kann bzw nicht schlechter wie die Frontlüfter denn diese bekommen nur durch die perforierten Seiten luft

Wie gesagt aktuell laufen die Lüfter im silent Modus nicht über 1000 RPM
Erhoffe mir durch den Einbau niedrigere Temperaturen bei gleicher RPM und Lautstärke und verstaubung


----------

